# Atlas Strong Shoulder Mason



## bottlerocket (Oct 22, 2014)

I dug this from my 20's bottle site today. I am not really up on canning jars but from what I have read, this is common.The seam goes through the lip, it is clear, screw type lid. It seems to have all the qualities of a non collectable BUT I think it is cool and will definitely keep it.Is there any way to tell the age? I am assuming between 1915 and 1925. It has a K and a 4 on the bottom.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Oct 23, 2014)

According to Dick Roller's Standard Reference, the Atlas Strong Shoulder Mason was made by Hazel-Atlas between 1919 and 1950.  They were made for a very long time with little distinction between the very early and the very late editions.  There were a lot of 'em made, but they don't make 'em any more.  Enjoy!


----------

